# Wiring An Ebay Special Temp Controler



## jhudzina (8/7/11)

Has anyone had success wiring up one of these? It seems to be slightly different to the ones I've seen being discussed here. Also, I've had a look at the manufacture web sight & pdf but not much help either.


----------



## dmac80 (8/7/11)

jhudzina said:


> Has anyone had success wiring up one of these? It seems to be slightly different to the ones I've seen being discussed here. Also, I've had a look at the manufacture web sight & pdf but not much help either.



I'm not trying to be rude mate, but if you can't work out how to wire it up from the information on the top of the controller, you probably shouldn't be doing it.

Call an electrician.


----------



## michael_aussie (8/7/11)

what's wrong with you .. can't you read Chinese???


----------



## DUANNE (8/7/11)

dmac said:


> I'm not trying to be rude mate, but if you can't work out how to wire it up from the information on the top of the controller, you probably shouldn't be doing it.
> 
> Call an electrician.




usually sound advice but if the bloke cant read chinese i dont think the top of the units much help!


----------



## dmac80 (8/7/11)

BEERHOG said:


> usually sound advice but if the bloke cant read chinese i dont think the top of the units much help!



It would be useful, but i can't read chinese either gents,the important bits are in english. Power, ntc (temp device) and normally open contact symbol.
Cheers


----------



## bigfridge (8/7/11)

BEERHOG said:


> usually sound advice but if the bloke cant read chinese i dont think the top of the units much help!



Still sound advice.

Any qualified and experienced person can use the symbol over pins 1 & 2, the word POWER and the abreviation NTC to know exactly what needs to be connected.

No knowledge of chinese is needed - just electrical controls.


----------



## michael_aussie (8/7/11)

I'd suggest:

your supply (active and neutral) onto 3 and 4 (it's not clear which should be which so it probably doesn't matter).

I'm guessing earth onto 5 and/or 6 ... this isn't clear.

1-2 is the switched output.

7-8 is for the probe

EDIT -- can you load the pdf here so that we can see it??


----------



## riverside (8/7/11)

dmac said:


> It would be useful, but i can't read chinese either gents,the important bits are in english. Power, ntc (temp device) and normally open contact symbol.
> Cheers




+1


----------



## Weatherby (8/7/11)

So what are 5 & 6 for?


----------



## michael_aussie (8/7/11)

to save anyone else the trouble of downloading the english instructions,,, here they are:

WH7016C
Thermostat Brochure
Shenzhen Wei Erhai Electronics Co., Ltd.
Tel -29539385 Fax :0755 -29,539,395
Technical support: field work
PDF file using the "pdfFactory Pro" installed trial version to create www.fineprint.cn ① opening size:
② wiring diagram:
220V
Load
123
Power NTC
47865
Option switch
Option switch
56874
NTC Power
321
12V
12V
Load
Terminal 1 and 2: Normally open contact relay
Terminals 3 and 4: to take power, see the product specific access voltage identification.
Terminal 5 and 6: Short circuit after locking thermostat factory parameter settings, the user can not
modify.
Terminal 7 and 8: temperature sensor connection
Note: The load refers to the controlled heating or cooling equipment
PDF file using the "pdfFactory Pro" trial version to create www.fineprint.cn ③ electrical performance:
l Temperature range: -50 ℃ ~ 110 ℃
l Temperature range: -50 ℃ ~ 110 ℃
l Temperature measurement error: 0.5 ℃
l Sensor Type: NTC (10K/3435)
l control accuracy: 1 ℃
l Operating voltage: see the product logo.
l Maximum power consumption: 2W
l relay contact current: AC 5A/220V
l Data retention: a
l Operating temperature: 0 ℃ ~ 50 ℃
l Storage temperature: -10 ℃ ~ 60 ℃
④ Button Description:
1. RST: Press the RST key to switch on and off, press the RST key in the off state once the boot, the
boot
State according to RST button for three seconds and hold off.
2. SET:
A: Press the SET key once to enter the temperature control settings, press ▲ or ▼ to adjust, press ▲ or
▼ button for three seconds does not
Quickly put into adjustment mode. Press the SET button again to exit setting mode.
B: Press and hold SET button for three seconds to enter the system menu settings, press ▲ or ▼ to
select the menu to adjust,
Press the SET button again to enter the appropriate parameter settings, press the ▲ or ▼ to adjust the
desired parameter,
After adjustment by RST key to exit, or exit the system delay 5 seconds.
3. ▲: up key
4. ▼: down key
instructions: ⑤
LED Status Description:
The left side of the display lights as working lights WORK use flash that delayed cooling or heating,
LED lit
Said cooling or heating work.
Display as the left set of the SET indicator light use, LED light is that in the set state.
Function:
Press the RST key to open the thermostat, running, press the button for 3 seconds, turn off the
thermostat.
◆ refrigeration, heating function:
Cooling Mode: When the measured temperature greater than or equal to the setpoint + hysteresis, the
relay, starting out; when
Measuring the temperature below the set value, the relay off, turn off the output.
Heating mode: When the measured temperature is higher than or equal to the set value, the relay off,
turn off output; When measured
Temperature below the set value - hysteresis, the relay will start the output.
Setting example: If set to heating mode, set temperature of 25 degrees, hysteresis is set to 5, then when
Measured temperature is higher than or equal to 25 degrees off the relay turn off the output when the
temperature is below 20 degrees
Again when connected to the relay, start out
Setting example: If set to cooling mode, set temperature of 25 degrees, hysteresis is set to 5, then when
Measure the temperature below 25 degrees off the relay turn off the output when the temperature is
higher than or equal to 30 degrees
Again when connected to the relay, start out
refrigeration, heating mode settings: ◆
Press "SET" key and hold more than 3 seconds to enter the menu display, the screen appears "HC"
code, press "SET" key to display
Mode, press the "▲" or "▼" to adjust the display, C said cooling mode; H said heating mode.
◆ Return difference function:
Hysteresis setting limits the maximum interval between the engine off, this machine off on a minimum
interval between 1 ℃,
Up to 15 ℃.
PDF file using the "pdfFactory Pro" trial version to create www.fineprint.cn ◆ Return difference
settings:
Press "SET" key and hold more than 3 seconds to enter the menu display, with "▲" or "▼" button
appears on the screen raised to "D" on behalf of the
Code, press "SET" key to display the hysteresis set value, then "▲" or "▼" to adjust the parameters.
◆ Temperature calibration function:
When measuring the temperature and the standard deviation of temperature, the temperature correction
that allows the machine's measurement value and the standard temperature
Degree of consistency, corrected temperature before calibration temperature = value + correction value
(correction value can be positive, negative, and 0).
Temperature calibration settings: ◆
Press "SET" key and hold more than 3 seconds to enter the menu display, with "▲" or "▼" button
raised screen appears "CA"
Code, press "SET" key to display the correct temperature setting, press the "▲" or "▼" to adjust the
parameters.
For example: When we probe measured the temperature of 25 degrees, CA 25 degrees for the 0:00
show, CA show 26 to 1
Degree, CA display 24 degrees to -1. This feature is generally not measured directly in the probe using
the measured object.
For instance, we put the probe in a glass measuring cup out of the water temperature, because heat loss
my cup
We need to adjust the CA parameters, making the show the temperature of the temperature of matter
sorted out the same cup.
◆ Delay Protection:
In the cooling mode, the first power, when the measured value is higher than the difference between set
value + return immediately when the machine will not start
Refrigeration, the need to set the delay time after running the machine to start cooling; two adjacent
intervals is greater than the extension start cooling
Time when the machine immediately starts cooling, cooling the two adjacent intervals is less than the
delay time starts when the machine needs
The remaining delay time to start running the refrigeration. Delay time from stop instant starts.
Extension of the heating mode
The same as when the cooling mode.
Description: It is recommended that only cooling device using the compressor start delay, do not delay
start function
User set this parameter to 0
delayed protection settings: ◆
Press "SET" key and hold more than 3 seconds to enter the menu display, with "▲" or "▼" button
raised screen appears "PT"
Code, press "SET" key to display the time delay protection settings, press the "▲" or "▼" to adjust the
parameters.
◆ upper and lower functions:
HS and LS control setting limits set point temperature range, for example: HS is set to +15, LS is set to
-10,
Temperature control can only be adjusted between -10 and +15, when the control temperature to -10
when the press "▼" key to display
Value is still -10 and will not fall; when the control temperature to +15 when the press "▲" key to
display the value is still
+15 Will not rise. If set point is outside this range need, you must first change the value of the HS and
LS can be achieved.
Upper and lower limit settings: ◆
Press "SET" key and hold more than 3 seconds to enter the menu display, with "▲" or "▼" button
appears on the screen raised to "HS"
Or "LS" code, press "SET" button to display the upper or lower limits, then "▲" or "▼" to adjust
Parameters. HS said cap. LS said lower limit.
For example: the upper and lower limits are used to limit the range of temperature control can be set,
such as: LS is
10, HS 20, then press the SET button to adjust the temperature control on what can only be between 10
and 20
Change.
Menu code selection: ◆
S ymbol set details the scope of the factory setting unit
HC heating / cooling H / C C
D hysteresis 1 ~ 15 5 ℃
LS Minimum set limits -50 ~ 110 -50 ℃
HS up to set limits -50 ~ 110 110 ℃
CA more positive temperature -5 ~ +5 0 ℃
PT delay time from 0 to 10 1 minutes
PDF file using the "pdfFactory Pro" trial version to create www.fineprint.cn
⑥ fault tips:
1) When the sensor is disconnected, the display shows --- and close the heating wire
2) When the sensor detects the temperature lower than -50 degrees, the display shows the LLL
3) When the sensor detects a temperature above 110 degrees, the display shows HHH
⑦ Caution:
◆ cooling, heat load must not exceed the output contact, or may cause machine damage and cause a
fire.
Disaster.
◆ a variety of connection wires and terminals connected to pressure well, otherwise, will cause the
machine reliability.
wiring, separate power supplies, relays, sensors, otherwise it will damage the machine. ◆
PDF file using the "pdfFactory Pro" trial version to create www.fineprint.cn


----------



## hoppinmad (8/7/11)

Trust me when you understand how the controllers work you will see it is so easy.

Before I did mine I didn't even know what the different colored wires meant so if I could work it out anyone can!

there is an excellent thread on here about it somewhere so google "stc1000 site:aussiehomebrewer.com"


----------



## oldmacdonald (9/7/11)

The earth does not connect to the temperature controller but is looped to the load. 

That said, I am a bit concerned about facilitating someone building one of these who perhaps shouldn't. 

If you get this wrong you can at best kill yourself, at worst kill someone else.

An enterprising electrician might find a market for building these but I doubt people would pay enough to make it worth the effort.


----------



## Weatherby (9/7/11)

michael_aussie said:


> to save anyone else the trouble of downloading the english instructions,,, here they are:
> 
> WH7016C.............




thanks mate


----------



## Flewy (9/12/11)

Also check out this thread: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=59281


----------

